# Temperature to keep goldfish at



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Popped into Big Al`s this morning as a treat to myself. 
Got talking to the new manager and telling him about the growth on my goldfish. He told me the fish room manager has been known to remove growths off goldfish for customers but is reluctant in case the fish dies. 
He said I should swab the growth with iodine every day if the tissue breaks open as it might prevent some infection. 
Also the manager told me that he collects fancy goldfish and thinks nothing of spending $200-$300 or more on a real special fish!!

Also keeps his goldfish tank at 75 f. I questioned this and he said that they actually do better at this temperature. He allowed that comets should be kept cool as they are pond fish. The fancy goldfish cannot go out into the pond.

I just have fantails and keep them at a constant 70 in the winter and whatever the air goes to in the summer. If it gets up to 88 f I turn on the A/C for them. The tropical fish also do better when the a/c is on in the real humid heat.

Comments welcome!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I used to work at a zoo with a goldfish-filled moat around the monkey island. They were all comets. HUGE. The fancy ones didn't last.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Did the monkeys eat them? 
If the fancy goldies were slow moving maybe a little fresh meat was a welcome treat.


----------

